# Best Battery Life



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

What rom has the best battery life? Out of them all.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Stock. 596

Droid X, that is all...


----------



## rcl5113 (Jul 4, 2011)

I found i got the best with Liberty .09


----------



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

Im thinking either Liberty .09 or Apex.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Apex is good, so is Darkslide. All versions.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i had best with liberty


----------



## cygnusloop (Jun 13, 2011)

ApeX rc2 = .596 = best for me (so far)


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Liberty AOSP for me.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

For me MIUI seems to have the the best. Customization on MIUI made me forget Liberty existed and imo it is the best CM7 based rom available. You can literally change every icon, lockscreen, theme, color..etc all without a reboot. By far the best thing to land on the droid x to date.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> For me MIUI seems to have the the best. Customization on MIUI made me forget Liberty existed and imo it is the best CM7 based rom available. You can literally change every icon, lockscreen, theme, color..etc all without a reboot. By far the best thing to land on the droid x to date.


While I experienced better battery life on Liberty AOSP, I agree completely with the rest of your post. I was thrilled when MIUI came to the Droid X, and the only thing I have missed with Liberty is the Blur camera. I highly doubt I'll ever stop using MIUI.


----------

